# Making a field shelter



## Tammytoo (30 August 2012)

Any suggestions for making an economical field shelter for 2 horses?  I simply can't afford the £1200+VAT minimum price at the moment and second hand ones seems rarer than rocking horse pooh!


----------



## Arkmiido (30 August 2012)

I've seen towable shelters advertised for alot less than 1200... TBH with the cost of materials/labour, to build something as good/safe/sturdy/long lasting, for 2 horses, you would probably pay alot more. 
I need to get a new shelter for my goats and it will be cheaper to buy a shed from B&Q than build it ourselves...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12x12-field-shelter-FREE-DELIVERY-UP-TO-100-MILES-/280947325251?pt=UK_SportingGoods_StableAccessories_SM&hash=item4169c3f943#ht_500wt_1041

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wooden-Stables-Horse-Stables-12-X12-Field-Shelter-With-Free-Roof-Light-/320965538019?pt=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item4abb0970e3#ht_500wt_807


----------



## Irishbabygirl (1 September 2012)

We built our own last autumn, it cost well over a grand in materials alone so it may sound like the cheaper option to build your own, it really isn't! Mine is huge though and very well built - looks amazing!
...It's for sale though btw as just moved yards and no longer need it...


----------



## Dry Rot (1 September 2012)

Can it be permanent? If so, a 12 foot post for each corner sunk 4 feet into the ground, then build on that. If you have a timber yard that sells fencing posts they should manage the posts and treat them for you. For roof and sides, look for secondhand corrugated iron and boards.

This one is 30ft x 12ft. There are some construction details on my web site and I could post more if you are interested. Scroll down the web page, it's below the stable!

http://www.morrichhighlandponies.co.uk/newprojects.htm.


----------



## Tammytoo (2 September 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Dry Rot (2 September 2012)

I've put a few more photos on my web site (above) just in case they are of any use to someone.


----------



## Tammytoo (2 September 2012)

Thanks, DryRot, we've decided to invest in some 2nd hand railway sleepers and are showing your pics to an architect friend who we hope will give us a plan!


----------

